# Давит грудь



## Victoriaadams (28 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте. Мне 23 года. Недавно простыла, начала чувствовать что спина и шея устают, врач осмотрел выявил воспаление мышц спины (с которым стоило обращаться раньше), остеохондроз 7 позвоночника на ранней стадии, сколиоз шеи (тоже на ранней). Назначил 10 дней уколов Мельгама и мовалис. Дискомфорт в спине начал проходить, но окончательно снять все тянущие неприятные ощущение помогло лфк в домашних условиях. Это из истории. Проблема следующая: когда я лежу на спине, ощущаю неприятное давление в груди, чуть чуть левее солнечного сплетенья, иногда и посередине, иногда еще левее. Переворачиваюсь на правый бок ощущения проходят, лежа на левом боку ощущения есть, поменьше, на животе слабое чувство тоже присутствует, но больше уже в шеи. Одышки, кашля, температуры нет, очень боюсь что это рак, спид можно исключить, так как я переболела простудой и жива, аритмии, боли нет, но есть еще уже как год неприятная боль в левой лопатке при некоторых движениях иногда, болит не кость, а то ли мышца, то ли нерва. Что это может быть? К какому врачу идти? Пью хондропротекторы, переживаю что из за остеохондроза позвоночник разрушается, еще мне облегчение приносят упражнения именно на грудной отдел, а не на шейный, может чувство давления в груди связано как с остеохондрозом? Пишу нескладно, тк в состоянии паники, мысли что это рак настойчиво лезут в голову, что касается груди еще, допустим до коснуться до плеча могу спокойно, а вот зону груди неделание трогать, какая-то боязнь, чувство дискомфорта, тоже где-то год назад появилось. Помогите мне, пожалуйста, рекомендациями и советами, мне страшно.


----------



## La murr (28 Окт 2015)

*Victoriaadams*, здравствуйте!
Об "эффективности" хондропротекторов можете прочесть здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (28 Окт 2015)

Чтобы успокоиться, сходить к онкологу . ..  А потом потом посмотреть ссылку на комплекс "8 кусков парчи " в теме про ЛФК и спорт и выполнять упражнения. .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Окт 2015)

Осматривавший вас врач просто человек-рентген, коль узрел "остеохондроз 7 позвоночника(???) на ранней стадии" и такой же "сколиоз". И, конечно же, назначил "суперуколы". Впредь не советую обращаться к нему.
К сказанному ранее доктором Рудковским рекомендую ещё посетить невролога.


----------

